# What's The Furthest You've Driven To Attend



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

Do you attend rallies in your own backyard or do you venture cross country?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

gkaasmith said:


> Do you attend rallies in your own backyard or do you venture cross country?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We haven't gotten to attend any, anywhere but - my choice? I'd attend them all! Love to drive, love to see this great country, and would dearly love to meet ALL of the faces that go with the names that belong to the Posts on this Forum!!!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I know Drifter made it to the 2005 Rocky Mountain Rally in Divide, CO all the way from Wichita, KS.

Randy


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

On the East coast, Hootbob may be in the running for the lead. That Canada trip was like 8 hours and it was only a WEEKEND trip, for me it was 5.5 hours.

Not sure how far Thor went for Yogi round-1 lastyear.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We have made two rallies so far, and they were both at the same park, about 100 miles away. Given the right alignment of the stars, I would travel most anywhere within about three days of home. Everybody has a different situation. Ours is two small kids, and anymore than a couple of days is pushing their limits of sitting still!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Out of the 4 rallies I have attended
I would have to say Canada a little over 8hrs. straight driving so far
Never know what 06 will bring
Don


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Niagra Falls, Canada, from eastern Massachusetts will be the farthest we've gone. It will take 8 hours or so.

Steve


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Yep, Randy's right. I went from Wichita to Mueller State Park for the rally. It's a little over 500 miles. Had a great time and took 8 days to meander back home.

Love that Rocky Mountain High. Hope to do it again this year.

drifter


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I haven't attended any, but i'm a newer tt owner. Myproblem is the kids need to off school to attend. Anything far requires travel days and extra days off school. The may 5-7 doesn't work because they have school on the 5th and i'm 6 hours away. Hopefully a future date will match up the their schedule. I will be at the Avalon campground for 2 weeks this summer on the beach in Jersey.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Haven't been to one yet. I want it close by if I go.Within 5 hrs anyway.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Last year NE rally took us about 8hrs - 8.5hrs to get there - well worth it. We did make a long weekend of it...we stopped for a night a friends place which was about the half way mark.

The 1000 Island rally took me about 3.5 hours

NE 2006 spring rally will be 9-10hrs

The Niagara 2006 Rally 3hrs - 3.5 hrs

The Pinery Rally will be about 4hrs - 4.5hrs

For us normally a weekend camping trip is no more than 4hrs, long weekend trips about 10hrs and a week's trip is depending on location.

We do one grand trip of 2 weeks which we go where ever we wish.

As the kids are getting older (dvd player in the truck is a must) the trips are getting easier.

Thor


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Thor said:


> Last year NE rally took us about 8hrs - 8.5hrs to get there - well worth it.Â We did make a long weekend of it...we stopped for a night a friends place which was about the half way mark.
> 
> The 1000 Island rally took me about 3.5 hours
> 
> ...


Ahhh, but you are still young. I drive four hours and my back and legs take two days to recover. Heck, I was in a meeting this morning for an hour and it took me three hours to recuperate at my desk with a Dunkin Donuts coffee and Manager's Special.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Scott

LMAO -









Thor


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

So far, we haven't been at any rallys.........

That should all change this year.

Niagara will be the farthest so far...

Northeast Spring is only about an hour.

We towed the OB to Maine for 14 hours the day after we picked it up.....heck of a shakedown trip!!!

Steve


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Zero. No one ever invites me, and when they do they cancel them.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

O.K. Jolly
I"ll invite you to either the North Eastern [email protected] Lake or the N.F Rally 
So now you have been invited
















Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks, but I'll be at the first annual, HAWAII RALLY!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sure, but did you invite any of us to the Hawaii rally?????????









John


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Never been to a rally. Looking forward to Otter Lake. That will be about 3 hours for us. Can't wait to meet some fellow outbackers!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jolly

Since you are the Big Kahuna of Outbackers.com - You are invited to all and every Rally









Now I like Don's idea - Anymore room









Mollyp

I cannot wait to meet some new Outbackers and share a coffee & beer with some old Outbacker friends.

Thor


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

We've been to one which was about 1.5 hours away. Our next one will be the Nigara Rally which will be about 11 hours. Seriously thinking about splitting in into two days. Maybe it will save on the grouciness of some.....not mentioning any names of course









Have a good day! sunny


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

We attended a rally in Cloudland Canyon in GA that is about 3 hours from home here in the SE. We are also planning another couple of rallies that will be about 3 hr and FL is 6hours away (for a week). I think 6-8 hours would be our max.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Golden Mom said:


> We've been to one which was about 1.5 hours away. Our next one will be the Nigara Rally which will be about 11 hours. Seriously thinking about splitting in into two days. Maybe it will save on the grouciness of some.....not mentioning any names of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Golden Mom

I say play it be ear. Last we did Cape Cod in 2 days but only 1 day for the return trip (14hrs not inlcuding dinner stops). All 3 kids were great. (The DVD player is the key...do not leave home without one. I am not sure what time you are planning on leaving but if you can time some of the trip during sleep time it will make the trip easier. I think overall the single day was better but that could have been just luck. Have a campground or Walmart picked out wehere you would like to stop and if things are going well "keep on Truck'n"

Thor


----------

